# Bug out or Survival Community size



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Are there any comments on the amount of people to have in a single location to get started with? My wife is in the medical field and I'm in law enforcement. We both garden, put up food, hunt, fish and general other misc. things that we do can come in handy. she has some doctors wanting to contribute as well as some on my side. Our thoughts are immediate family ( our kids and grandkids, 2 are medically trained and 1 is ex-marine). We know that other fields of training is needed but how many are too many or not enough?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's just an opinion but I think more than 10 families is a little problematic. I asked my minister about starting a group in my church, and we had 24 families inside a year so we divided into 3 groups and the groups all get together for a picnic each summer. Our division came in that some wanted to plan for bugging out, and 2/3rds for bugging in.


----------



## AmericanAmerican (Dec 21, 2012)

I say to think: tribe. For workload, security, decreasing injuries/illness effects, and rebuilding. Find the happy medium between a huge tribe that needs to roam around for sustenance and one that can't survive on its own. The where dictates the final number.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Right now my immediate family consists of 4 adults and 2 kids; that are here in the same area, my son-in-law is still active duty so 2 adults and 2 kids are about 600 miles off. We have kin that are close by, but what they can contribute is minimal due to age, ability,etc. One of my co-workers has a family of 7 at least, but he is the only one with really anything to contribute. He is ex military and has some tactical training and is kind of a jack of all trades.My wife doctors that want to join 1 has a large family but the other doesn't.I'm not sure of their other if any abilities beside medical, although one already has been stockpliling so he is in.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I see it as it's all about sustainability. Is the land the community would be on able to sustain it over time. And not without work and effort either. Are those who would be a part of it truly willing to do what needs to be done to survive. That means doing more jobs than what they do now,...by far. Growing, harvesting, and making the most out of crop is hard work and will have to be shared by everyone eating it. That's only fair unless particular duties overcome in importance sharing in that work and people will have to agree in it being so. Are they willing to protect it also? Because whoever has anything there are going to be those that will want to take it. Our society is saturated to the core with people lazy and feeling entitled to the benefits of other peoples work. Their not just going to instantly disappear when shtf hard and long term. They'll be like rats to the cheese. You've got to look at the details down to each piece and know it's worth giving it a run or plan to bugout and have a solid place to bugout to.


----------



## AmericanAmerican (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't discount the seniors. Everyone can contribute, few more than those with wisdom. Older or less able folks can can, smoke, or cure food. Or they can gather edible or medicinal plants. If you only have a few able bodies then people will be more frustrated with smaller tasks after doing harder tasks all day every day. I know I appreciate someone helping with such things. The farmer gets to relax after leaving the field and the hunter gets to relax after carrying the game back to camp. Everyone can do something important. Even if its just making candles. 

I had to list every major and minor task in order to see the value in more people. After looking at an average day's workload and the cumulative effects of doing them all by myself I was eagerly seeking more people to do what I now see as the truly valuable tasks. Much like the role of ensuring hygienic conditions on a combat outpost. Everyone sees fighting as where its at but its the effort to sustain sustainability that really determines success.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Within any group they must appoint or elect a leader. But a good leader would lead with Democracy. Not todays Democracy, but the Democracy of 1776. If anyone in the group does not play by those rules, they are out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Currently 25 we can handle many more. The 25 range in age and skills very large percentage have Infantry back round. But everyone brings more than one needed skill. Most have a farm back round.
You need more than a few . There is Security that takes man power after first winter planting and cutting wood food storage . You need some younger ones to learn to take over .
Because of our back round leadership is not a problem. During the first phase it will be much like the military . The main reason security will be the biggest concern. That will give way to a leadership counsel.
Another important part of our group as it stands now, we share blood as family and or we have spill blood as another type of family, These bonds are far stronger than any others. We know what is at stake if we fail in our mission.
Examples of dual skills The Master at arms who will lead security is the blacksmith.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Size of property & resources would dictate how many you COULD handle. More people are normally better because more skills. There has to be cross training.

To make things fair for all, each family has to be responsible for their own shelter & meals. Someone might bring a tent & someone an RV. One family might have rice & beans only while another has a load of FD foods. Same goes with each family & their water stores.

There still needs to be a commons area where meetings & various training is help. Water, wood, & light will be needed for this area as will resupply. Also, some food stores for long training sessions that instead of lengthy break for everyone to go to their camp to make some food be able to do something like a big pot of stew.

I would set minimums that the group can agree on. Like number of firearms for each adult & ammo. Minimum amount of food they must bring like one week, two, a month, etc.

Depending on the amount of property avaiable, I would assign each family the same amount of space. But separate those with generators & those without. And a curfew when generators can no longer be run.

And I would set up pre disaster a monthy fee which would be used exclusively for the commons area.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i really do need to find a group


----------



## AmericanAmerican (Dec 21, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i really do need to find a group


Yeah.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Whatever the property, you want someone living on it full time. Call it a grounds keeper if you will. A retired person or couple would be ideal. A DAV is also a good choice. Either would have a monthly income to cover their own expenses.

Waiting till a disaster happens is not the time to think about starting a garden or getting some small livestock. Chickens provide eggs & meat. Goats provide milk & meat. With eggs & milk with some stored flour you can make pastas. Baking soda, baking powder, salt, & sugar you can make breads. Add to that some Criso & olive oil & it increases the type of breads you can make.

Garden priority would be tomatoes because of their versatility & vitamin C.

But the group would have to agree on how any harvest is divided up. Just a suggestion, but equally divided between everyone age five or older. Just hinking with kids of foods they won't eat or can't eat. Also I would suggest a get together atleast once a month. Every two weeks initially to start with.

And at each meeting, I would suggest setting time aside for barter. Don't allow money to change hand. Training for when SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any group must learn from history Coops do not work long term . People just do not function well in them. In the beginning a Coop life style will be required and will work . Mainly because of need for common leader directed survival.
Over time this will need to evolve into a different life style. Another reason we made the clear move to be out of any city area and establish our self on the place we will make our stand.. As things settle down as we get better at defending what is ours we will be able to spread out a bit more giving each space to call their own while still serving the common group.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

At best, it is a difficult question to answer.
How large of an area would not necessarily dictate
how many people.
How people get along with each other will be much
more critical in any decision of 'how many'.
I would start with a small group and very slowly 
grow in numbers only after agreement from all originally
in the group.
You never really know people......and their attitude can 
change rapidly and without notice.......but that doesn't mean
we stop trying to love and accept each other.


----------

